# Questionable winny any advice



## pantiespending (Dec 13, 2011)

Wassup guys iron mag is sick. I need some advice on a winny cycle I just got. It came from uk in unmarked white vial w unmarked pills. I wanna b sure they're good I bought some legit alpha pharma amp of sust and they were legit. Other countries don't have marking requirements and it trchnically could be anything.


----------



## pantiespending (Dec 14, 2011)

bump come on anyone hear or have this happen to them


----------



## pantiespending (Dec 14, 2011)

I was told they were unmarked so they may be claimed at customs as dietary supplement


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2011)

How can anyone tell without pictures?


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any pics??


----------



## pantiespending (Dec 14, 2011)

In order to abide by board rules I don't wanna just post em on this thread unless that is acceptable. Also is there a preferred upload service that is used and anything additional to be avoided


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2011)

You can post them here. I use photobucket or just use the attacment from your computer.


----------



## pantiespending (Dec 14, 2011)

Alright I'll post them now I just wanted to be sure also I didn't think it would help but you'll see when I get this pic up


----------

